# testing the new prop and plate



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

is the 4 blade a power tech?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Beavis
All I can say is YAHOO!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

What gheenoe and a motor are u running?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Its not A Gheenoe,Its A EastCapeCanoes-Gladeamen 18.The motor is A Honda BF20.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Running the boat with the new prop the jackplate in its lowest position:
> Running the boat this morning with the wind I was consistently running 29.5-29.7 mph.  I could sit down and tuck in and get 30 mph.  The pee stream looked good and my engine was running at 6230-6240 rpm.  The new prop is a 4 blade *powertech *same dimensions.  The model of it is SWA4R10PYM15.



Here ya go Tanner.  I deleted a bunch of words and gave you a hint to answer your question. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

That is funny ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Great Post.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

good info... 

Glad your back... ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

> I did try running it all the way jacked up and it seemed like the prop wasn’t grabbing enough.  I will experiment later with that.


Cupping


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Cupping












Next your going to tell him to spoon... ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I have been out fishing and running a bunch of places.  The boat is definitely running shallower.  I have still bumped a couple of times in some places.  I have not tried to actually see how shallow it is running because of the choppy conditions.  I am still learning the how to get up shallow also.  The combination of tabs and jackplate takes a little getting used to.  So far I am finding that I need the tabs all the way up to get up speed and once that happens I can lower the tabs and raise the plate.  One area that I got up in was in about 12-14 inches of water.  I will need to make a few small changes to the prop and to give it a little more bite.  I have had the prop lose some bite in certain instances.  But all I do is back off a hair drop the plate a hair and punch it again and I am back up and moving.  I had another guy with me in the boat and we were running between 24.5 and 25.5 mph with both of us weighing 200lbs each.  We were running places that I could never run all the way through or over.  I definitely had a big smile on my face.  The electric version of this plate is so handy and easy to use.  

I should have paid more attention to the switch mounting.  This was all me screwing this one up.  The switch itself would fit the depth of my control box no problem.  But I did not figure in the wiring fittings.  So I mounted it into the side and put a switch hole cover over the hole I made in the top.  I found switch that also was a little shallower in depth than the one I originally used on the top.

Here is a pic


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

With the lagoon having real low water, I have run in some shallow areas.  Today I just wanted to get into a certain area so I could drift out with the wind.  I knew the water was getting shallower but the boat was not bumping and neither could I feel the engine bumping.  All I was thnking was just to get to where I wanted to go.  When I got there and came off plane the back ofthe boat and engine sat rightin the mud.  Killed the engine and raised it up.  Put the tabs back in the up position to get ready to fish and still didn't move (all the weight was currently in the back of the boat).  It looked shallow so I checked the depth with my hand just dunking it straight down in the water til my fingers touched.  My wrist did not even get wet.  Made a mental note on my hand to measure when I got home.  Checked it with the tape measure to be 6.5 -7 inches.  I was impressed.  Thank you again TomC.  And floating out was as easy as just walking to the front of the boat which is where I was fishing from anyways.

I had a question or two about the weight in the back. Yes it adds a little more weight to the back, and the tail might sit a little lower, an inch maybe two. But my engine is now sits 2 higher to take away that effect. Also, in terms of idling, I can raise the motor (6 inches higher than where it would normally sit) all the way and still idle, no problem.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> With the lagoon having real low water, I have run in some shallow areas.  Today I just wanted to get into a certain area so I could drift out with the wind.  I knew the water was getting shallower but the boat was not bumping and neither could I feel the engine bumping.  All I was thnking was just to get to where I wanted to go.  When I got there and came off plane the back ofthe boat and engine sat rightin the mud.  Killed the engine and raised it up.  Put the tabs back in the up position to get ready to fish and still didn't move (all the weight was currently in the back of the boat).  It looked shallow so I checked the depth with my hand just dunking it straight down in the water til my fingers touched.  My wrist did not even get wet.  Made a mental note on my hand to measure when I got home.  Checked it with the tape measure to be 6.5 -7 inches.  I was impressed.  Thank you again TomC.  And floating out was as easy as just walking to the front of the boat which is where I was fishing from anyways.
> 
> I had a question or two about the weight in the back.  Yes it adds a little more weight to the back, and the tail might sit a little lower, an inch maybe two.  But my engine is now sits 2 higher to take away that effect.  Also, in terms of idling, I can raise the motor (6 inches higher than where it would normally sit) all the way and still idle, no problem.


Great post RJ, I cant wait to get a plate


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

You know what they say about a guy with big hands. 

One question: Since you're Beavis and you took Tony fishing, does that make him butthead? I think we already know the answer.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great details Beavis, I love the low water and a jackplate gets you where you want to be. No other boats within a 1/4 mile at my first stop last weekend. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------

